

Chute (YC W12) Brings Its Photo Aggregation Tools Into Real-World Locations - gregarious
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/15/chute-live/

======
dusing
We have a 4yr old product like this that has been used by 50 sports teams.

<http://fanmaker.com/photos>

------
minimaxir
So, it's now the original iteration of Color that had warranted the $41M
investment?

~~~
ctide
I suppose you could look at it like that, it's certainly powering the types of
experiences that Color was hoping to create. It's a much different way of
achieving it, though.

